# vmware fusion and permissions



## blackcivic (Jan 15, 2008)

:3stooges:My question is if i have a virtual machine i created using vmware fusion, how can i set the permissions so that a user that created the vm initially (user A), and a new user (user B)created can access the vm(obviously not at the same time)....

Scenario:

I created a vm using an admin account. Then i decided to create a another user account without the admin privileges and decided to transfer things over. When i logged into my newly created user account, i try and startup the vm and getting the following message....

Insufficient permissions to access the file...

Currently the permissions on the folder where the virtual machine resides are as follows:

Ownership & permissions
you can: read & write

owner: user A
access: read & write

group: user A
access: read & write

Others: read & write

Permissions on the virtual machine file itself are as follows:

Ownership & permissions
you can: read & write

owner: user B
access: read & write

group: user B
access: read & write

Others: read & write

So two questions...

Do these permissions have be made changed from the creator of the virtual machine account (user A), or can they be done from a non admin user (user B)

What should the permissions be?

Specs:

OS X tiger 10.4.11
C2D 2.16
2gb ram
120gb hd


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what is the folder that the vm lives in?


----------



## blackcivic (Jan 15, 2008)

never mind i got the problem resolved... thanks though


----------



## napatha (Mar 27, 2008)

blackcivic said:


> never mind i got the problem resolved... thanks though


how did you solve the issue?
anyone?


----------

